# Paph Shun Fa Golden



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2021)

Not my but Jay's. I threaten to break into his GH late at night!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 2, 2021)

Raspberries?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 2, 2021)

I could get down with that breaking and entering. 
Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2021)

DO IT!!!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 2, 2021)

Very nice SFG!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 3, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2021)

Great color!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 3, 2021)

I volunteer to assist with the breaking and entering!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm going to stop all of you lol. 

We wait till its at a show hehe... my Julius sprouted legs and walked away in one show.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2021)

The very first orchid i entered into a show, as a young boy, was stolen. I was heart broken. Kind members gave me other plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2021)

Caramba! That's nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 4, 2021)

Save the pollen


----------



## Don I (Jan 6, 2021)

That's nice.
Don


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 6, 2021)

The idea the people has had orchids stolen at shows is very upsetting. Some one did that at one of our show. She took a plant out of the exhibit and tried to walk out. Thankfully a few folks saw her reaching into thw exhibit.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2021)

It is really sad. I often see people stepping into the set up for taking photos. I am usually not sure if I should say something or not because people who have no basic respect for other's property may turn ugly and even violent when their faults are pointed out rather being embarrassed and sorry. 
I actually only every said something to someone once. This lady was touching orchids in exhibit. I told her not to touch and her response was "is it yours?" I was speechless. Too many assholes!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 6, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I actually only every said something to someone once. This lady was touching orchids in exhibit. I told her not to touch and her response was "is it yours?"


Some one should have told her: It's a living being, you dimwit!


----------



## masaccio (Jan 6, 2021)

Gorgeous. 


Happypaphy7 said:


> I actually only every said something to someone once. This lady was touching orchids in exhibit. I told her not to touch and her response was "is it yours?" I was speechless. Too many assholes!


If you hadn't been rendered speechless, you could have said, "Yes, and if you get any closer to it I'm going to beat you with your handbag! Next time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Canadians are usually sorry if we impose on a flower lol.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 7, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I'm going to stop all of you lol.
> 
> We wait till its at a show hehe... my Julius sprouted legs and walked away in one show.


That’s awful!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> That’s awful!!


Yes, very rude lol.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 14, 2021)

This is a great flower nothing to complain about it.  Seeing it I understand to come someone in mind all these 'dirty thoughts'.



DrLeslieEe said:


> ..... my Julius sprouted legs and walked away in one show.



Leslie, never herd of such a possibility but you are a doctor and therefore more experiences with cell growing or transplantations. Lol
Sorry about the loss.


----------

